
Police Department Loses Years Worth of Evidence in Ransomware Incident - vezycash
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/police-department-loses-years-worth-of-evidence-in-ransomware-incident/
======
db48x
Copy-on-write filesystems are the way to go.

